# Blackened Handles



## Woodman (Nov 22, 2013)

The knife on top has a blackened red oak handle with a forged blade. The bird and trout knife on the bottom is scored and blackened antler. A customer with a big hand wanted me to make one bigger than the antler knife but at the time I had no antler. I told him I could make one with a very dense oak handle that would look a bit like blackened antler. He picked out the sheepsfoot blade and I had some dry oak walking sticks. I cut out a section that had the same flow as the blade. He's had it for a few months and is happy. He tells people the handle is black stag! :)
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/100_1123.jpg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 22, 2013)

Not seen everyday...cool!

Was thinking when I saw the topic, that you had grabbed a blow torch and went at it with flame....this is a little better!!




Scott (are you the bug today....ain't seeing no windshields) B


----------



## Woodman (Nov 22, 2013)

Scott, I've never torched wood but I do use my stovetop to accomplish something similar. I inherited lots of saws and chisels, etc. from my Dad and I already had lots of tools so I decided to repurpose his tools into knives. The knife on top has a blade forged from one of his masonry chisels. The hickory handle I cut from the butt end of one of his broken hammer handles. I roasted it on the gas stove. This has sold.

The middle knife has a blade also forged from a masonry chisel. The handle is the tip of an elk antler provided a few years back by Bearmanric. This has sold.

For the bottom knife I asked a blacksmith to combine masonry chisel and masonry nails for a damascus blade. I provided the Chestnut Oak for the handle.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/100_1014_0001.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Nov 22, 2013)

Nice work ... all looks good


----------

